# Screen-printing rice paper?



## MUTINYIND (May 23, 2008)

I have a customer who shapes surfboards interested in getting his laminates screen-printed onto rice paper.The process is done when the surfboard is all shaped and the "glassing" begins. There is only a few companies that I've seen around and they have all told me they use plastisol ink under a dryer @ 375 degrees. My initial fear was that the rice paper may turn brownish or flare up from the heat. Now, my concern is how thick the print should be. Do I use ink reducer? My customer has said that in the past when he would use a standard inkjet printer the design would somewhat bubble underneath... possibly from being too thick? Any feedback would be appreciated.


example link: Surfboard Laminates


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Screenprinting is probably not be the ideal method for rice paper, it being so light. Screenprinting with plastisol is definitely out as you would want high mesh counts, thin ink and a vacuum press. Contact a traditional offset printer or if you want to pursue screenprinting, a sign shop.


----------



## Shotis Inc (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you have any luck? I too have been experimenting with rice paper prints. It seems a DTG printer will work best. Just a quick surface cure of the ink works ok. You dont have to final cure because the ink will never get above ambiant temp.The glass seals it in. I have also had succes with sublimating logos on poly wrap. You must make sure the wrap is higher density then the intial board wrap it is too porous, you'll only get a slight image. Vapor Apparel sells poly by the yard to experiment. Good luck and I hope to hear back from you. 
Eric


----------



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

I know I'm bringing back an old post but I have a local shaper that wants me to do this. Did you have any luck?


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

FYI -I recently printed on rice paper with myAnajet DTG printer. I used a very light ink settings and heat set by hovering over the paper. I'll need to check with my client to make sure it worked for his application, which was surf boards. I'll get back to you.


----------



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

That would be an option for him but I don't have a DTG printer.


----------

